# Come non esserci!



## de sica (28 Agosto 2012)

Bé era impossibile non essere presente a questo nuovo cambiamento di MW!
Ho iniziato a far parte del forum dal lontano giugno 2008,dopo il cocente quinto posto con ingresso nella vecchia coppa uefa.Poi l'arrivo del dentone e così via..fino ad oggi.In mezzo posso vantare uno scudetto e una supercoppa
Speaker di un sogno chiamato Milan World Radio,ma poi non andato a buon fine!

Insomma Buon Milan World a tutti,e speriamo che ci porti tante vittorie!


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2012)

bentrovato


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2012)

ciao!


----------



## Kimbo (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao desì! Quanto tempo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

ciao!


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

un saluto di benvenuto mitico!!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

de suca 
bentrovato!!!


----------

